# Sheep raising...



## Nao57 (Aug 28, 2020)

So I wanted to ask, how well can you raise sheep in arid and desert climates?

I've never done sheep. 

But where I live, the only affordable land is semi-desert sage brush zones. So if I ever did them it would have to be rural places where there isn't anyone, and land that others consider less than ideal.

Assuming you had a well, I wonder how well you could raise them in somewhat partly harsh climates if you had the water part taken care of?


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 28, 2020)

Very well!  Some breeds are developed specifically for that kind of climate and terrain.  Hair sheep are particularly well adapted for it.  






						Hair Sheep Breeds - Breeds of Livestock — Breeds of Livestock, Department of Animal Science
					






					afs.okstate.edu
				









						Sheep 201:  Hair sheep primer
					






					www.sheep101.info
				




One of the prettiest hair breeds for desert living are these....I've always thought they were gorgeous!









						Painted Desert Sheep [data archive]
					

Black Copper Marans Chickens




					bigrocksheepstation.com


----------



## Baymule (Aug 29, 2020)

The Middle East is such a climate and they raise sheep successfully and have for thousands of years. 

You would have to fit the numbers of sheep to the land. Over grazing is over grazing, whether lush green growth or arid desert. Arid desert would take longer to recover from grazing than a location with more rain. Where do you live?


----------



## Severne (Aug 29, 2020)

I raise sheep where in summer it gets over 110 degrees. And I raise shetlands which are from a very cold rainy climate. The only problem I’ve ever had was with burs.


----------



## Nao57 (Aug 30, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> Very well!  Some breeds are developed specifically for that kind of climate and terrain.  Hair sheep are particularly well adapted for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. That's neat. 

And can you develop/adapt them to eat sagebrush like people do with cows? 

Thanks so much. 

Its quite interesting how people come up with these adaptations.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 30, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> Wow. That's neat.
> 
> And can you develop/adapt them to eat sagebrush like people do with cows?
> 
> ...



From what I've read there are certain times of the year when they will eat it and not at other times.


----------



## Nao57 (Sep 2, 2020)

Beekissed said:


> From what I've read there are certain times of the year when they will eat it and not at other times.


Do you think that's because other stuff is more available during the 'not at other times' phase? Or something else? 

Thank you.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 2, 2020)

Nao57 said:


> Do you think that's because other stuff is more available during the 'not at other times' phase? Or something else?
> 
> Thank you.



That could be it or it could be differing Brix levels?  Not sure.  I know there are different times they will consume things like tall fescue and other times they will not...I think they prefer it more in the fall than in spring and summer.  



			https://extension.msstate.edu/sites/default/files/publications/publications/p2836.pdf


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 3, 2020)

Check into Dorper and White Dorper sheep which were specifically developed in south Africa to live and gain well on minimal forage in hot desert areas.  You *MUST *have water where ever you are for livestock.  If you live in a dry area check make sure there is already a well on the property.  Well drilling is expensive ($10k to 30k) and in hot dry areas you may have to go down 1000' to reach water.  A lot of property looks cheap until you start figuring in the cost of digging a well, the well equipment, fencing, etc.  If you are buying an unimproved piece of property, make sure to check your zoning for livestock raising and whether you can find water.  *DO NOT RELY ON THE REAL ESTATE AGENT* for any of this information since they usually don't know and will tell you what you hope to hear.  Do your own checking with a well digging company, zoning board, farm bureau, and building department.



Baymule said:


> You would have to fit the numbers of sheep to the land. Over grazing is over grazing, whether lush green growth or arid desert. Arid desert would take longer to recover from grazing than a location with more rain. Where do you live?


The farm bureau may be able to tell you the stocking rate of animal units per acre.  There is no use buying 10 acres of desert where the stocking rate is 1a.u./20 acres!  Animal units often equates to 1 cow or 2 sheep, or a cow/calf pair, etc.  Check with the local farm bureau before buying.  Remember good farm land is worth more than scrub.  Land with a well and/or utilities is worth more than land without.  Putting in utilities in the country is also expensive sice there is a charge to run the wires to unimproved land.  The charge an be huge is there are no servies within a certain distance of the property, or minimal if it is already on a utility line.    

We are in southern California where water is a problem.  I can't irrigate because we have a constant water shortage.  If we get seasonal rains, brush and weeds give me good forage.  My White Dorpers raise lambs that gain well on forage only.  I only have to buy hay in the late summer and fall months during which seasons we feed half hay and the other half is dried brush which they eat.  In drought years with no rains we have no forage and I have to feed hay year round.  Since switching to White Dorpers I notice their feed requirements are lower than the other breeds we have raised and they don't need grain.  Occasionally we give grain to encourage them to come into the night pens, but only a handful each.  My ewes are put back with the rams when their lambs are 3 months old and they rebreed.  The lambs come off their mamas at 3 months and go to the auction weighing 70-80 lbs.  4 month old lambs go to the butcher weighing over 100 lbs. for my private locker lamb customers and our own freezer.   I don't like them to get any older because it is a waste of feed.  Over 100 lbs., and the feed just puts on fat that has to be trimmed off.  My ewes produce healthy lambs every 8 months, and don't lose condition doing it.  

Where do you live?  Someone may live in that area and be able to advise you about these things.


----------

